# Tortoise Sex Guess



## Nishikigoi's Torts. (Jun 15, 2017)

About three weeks until my little Tortuga is 2 years old. He's breaking the scale and 10.5". Just wondering if anyone would be willing to take a guess at what her sex is?


----------



## teresaf (Jun 15, 2017)

Let me be the first one to stick their neck out and say male!


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2017)

I am 100% sure that its either a male or a female.


----------



## Nishikigoi's Torts. (Jun 15, 2017)

Tom said:


> I am 100% sure that its either a male or a female.


Thanks Tom. Definitely the answer I was looking for What I was guessing too if I'm honest


----------



## collendahle014 (Jul 9, 2017)

From the looks of it the tail and the concave plastron is favoring to be a male. I hope this news doesn't ruin your thoughts.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd say about 80% chance it's female


----------



## teresaf (Jul 10, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I'd say about 80% chance it's female


Nope.... not this time Mark. you're going doooowwwwn! Lol


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 10, 2017)

teresaf said:


> Nope.... not this time Mark. you're going doooowwwwn! Lol


You're on! Those anals are starting to curve inward. That gular is pretty circular!!!


----------



## teresaf (Jul 10, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> You're on! Those anals are starting to curve inward. That gular is pretty circular!!!


I'm going to believe the concave plastron. I know sometimes females do have concave plastrons when they have MBD or severe pyramiding but I don't see that in this tortoise. We'll see.....lol


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 10, 2017)

teresaf said:


> I'm going to believe the concave plastron. I know sometimes females do have concave plastrons when they have MBD or severe pyramiding but I don't see that in this tortoise. We'll see.....lol


Never have seen a plastron start to show male concavity ( if that's a word!) at less than 14". Gulars seems to show first. Then tail. Then obvious flaring of anal scutes. Last usually is the concave plastron!! Will be fun to see. I've been doing this with probably 100 of my own for over 25 years now. But still fun to guess early!!


----------



## teresaf (Jul 10, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Never have seen a plastron start to show male concavity ( if that's a word!) at less than 14". Gulars seems to show first. Then tail. Then obvious flaring of anal scutes. Last usually is the concave plastron!! Will be fun to see. I've been doing this with probably 100 of my own for over 25 years now. But still fun to guess early!!


It IS fun!


----------

